# Deer week questions



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

I know the weather wasn't ideal but was curious if anybody ran into any grouse while walking around.

Relax,,,,,,,,,,Not looking for locations just a simple yes,no would be sufficient.

I know the numbers continue to be way down, i miss the days when i was young walking in the woods with my father and kicking up grouse

BTW for me the answer is no, i ususally do see one or two that week in NEO


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

I didn't see any grouse but I sure did hear a lot from my grandson opening day.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Wasn’t during shotgun week but I kicked up 2 in the middle of November in Coshocton county. They were right at my feet when they took off startled the crap out of me. I was surprised I haven’t seen any on the property for like 5 years I figured the yotes got them all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Haven’t seen any this year. ***** and possums are by far their biggest predators, since they’re ground nesters.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I did not see any in Hocking County. We have hunted the same property for 2 generations. No grouse have been seen there in the last 10 years or so. They were fairly common years ago. They slowly faded away.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I have not kicked one up in 3 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

None on my place, but then I'm not going where they'd be anyway...... no turkey too


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I've seen 1 this year


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

haven’t seen or heard drumming in at least ten years in noble county where I hunt. I’m always walking around the woods public and private land too. Sure did enjoy chasing those buggers when they they were plentiful. Pheasant were another passion back then


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

No


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Ditto...


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I seen 2 one day during archery season in trumbull on public land. First time ive ever seen any where i hunt.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

0 in Tuscarawas county, Last time I heard/saw any was south of Tappan lake 4-5 years ago in the spring time


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

None in southern Carroll County for 6-7 years.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Kicked up seven at my Camp over here in PA. Which is pretty good since I sat almost all day.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Morgan co. No flushes or drums since '03.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't remember the last time I heard or seen a grouse. I used to hear them all the time many many years ago when bow hunting. Always loved hearing them drumming while sitting in the woods.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

0 for me in Ashtabula county and 0 in Crawford county PA where i Hunt  .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Misdirection said:


> Kicked up seven at my Camp over here in PA. Which is pretty good since I sat almost all day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Were you hunting a State Game Land? The thing about PA is that they will manipulate the habitat to benefit grouse. They'll harvest mature timber to get the successional growth going that grouse love. Of course, the ruffed grouse is PA's state bird, so you know they'd want to keep them around.

My buddy introduced me to grouse hunting at a place we used to hunt down in Columbiana Co. There wasn't logging going on, but they had a lot of wild grape vines. We'd just go from grape vine tangle to grape vine tangle. I don't think I ever touched a feather on one of them! But the way they'd explode up off the ground was always a thrill!

Then one time we went down there and noticed that all the grape vines had been cut about 5' above the ground. We wondered why. I asked my Dad and he said the owner might be looking to sell that timber and didn't want any more tree dragged down by the vines.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I flushed them on private property, but very near a 14,000 acre state game land.

I also started grouse hunting in Columbiana County, Vodrey's property down by Fredrickstown and at Brush creek. But since moving to PA in my mid 20'a have shot alot more over here. Not for a lack of trying when I was younger. I'd take a box of shells just to go grouse hunting back then.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Were you hunting a State Game Land? The thing about PA is that they will manipulate the habitat to benefit grouse. They'll harvest mature timber to get the successional growth going that grouse love. Of course, the ruffed grouse is PA's state bird, so you know they'd want to keep them around.
> 
> Then one time we went down there and noticed that all the grape vines had been cut about 5' above the ground. We wondered why. I asked my Dad and he said the owner might be looking to sell that timber and didn't want any more tree dragged down by the vines.


Agreed about the habitat. Ohio has a lot of beautiful public lands, but most of them are mainly mature hardwoods which are not going to sustain a healthy population of grouse..........just my opinion

PA started a program a while ago and asked landowners to cut all grapevines just as you described. Over in Crawford county where a buddy has his hunting camp we try to keep up on them as much as we can. I believe at one point he said he got some kind of tax break by participating in the program, though i could be wrong.

Even though i couldnt walk the hills all day like i used too i would love to see the state ramp up some type of selective cutting or logging to try to bring back the population..The grouse have been missing from our woods way too long.

No grouse were seen for me this year


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

CAUV pushes for grape vine control, that's where the tax break comes from.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

When I was a kid, you used to get a packet of grape vine seeds with your hunting license to go plant out in the woods.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

No grouse seen in SE Perry County the last 3 years. Use to flush them up every once in a while when I use to hunt up in Holmes County.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> I know the weather wasn't ideal but was curious if anybody ran into any grouse while walking around.
> 
> Relax,,,,,,,,,,Not looking for locations just a simple yes,no would be sufficient.
> 
> ...


 Wanted to make sure you are aware, this year grouse season went out at the end of November. I’m an avid grouse hunter, but no problem with the season shortened again


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks......wasn't aware nor was i plan on hunting them.

I am aware that grouse hunting on private lands had different dates then public land, seems like a crock if you ask me


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Blame it on predators. But I believe with the expansion of turkeys. They wiped out the nesting grouse. Started in late 80's.


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Zero in Carroll County. It used to be so cool to hear the drumming when on deer stand.
Squirrel and turkey population seems to be down also. yots must be doing well....
Maybe the ODNR can raise the fee's to do a study.


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Most if the blame goes to *****... their population is way up because nobody is hunting\trapping them like before. Along with skunks they are the number 1 predator for ground nesters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ive seen 1 grouse in 40 yrs and I seen it at the end of my driveway sitting on the berm of the road so I flushed it and it flew back in the woods didnt want it to get hit. I was surprized to see it that was last yr this was outside of Nelsonville. Havent seen a rabbit around here either but the yotes are thick hear them everynight barking


----------



## slimefishing (May 6, 2015)

I live in Marion and we do have a few rabbits. running beans this year and several ran.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Haven't seen a grouse in over 10 years at the public hunting area around Tappan Lake. Used to jump 1 every trip. Saw my 1st bobcat there 5 years ago and saw fresh bobcat tracks there during deer season. Plenty of coyotes there too. Haven't seen a turkey there in 3 years either. Used to see a flock every time. Have jumped 1 grouse in Geauga county. Thought it was a hen pheasant at 1st.


----------

